# Livery yards between Ashford and Lenham in Kent



## Little_Grape (2 December 2013)

Am currently buying a house in Lenham so will be relocating in the new year and am on the look out for a livery yard for my well behaved mare in the Ashford/Lenham area

Have looked at a couple (blue barn, east lenham farm and rooting street) but wondered if there was somewhere else I am missing? Internet searches tend to only show you some of the bigger yards and often the others are only really found via word of mouth!

Thanks


----------



## JustMeThen (2 December 2013)

It depends what you're looking for? Lovelace Farm in Bethersden is run by really nice people; were you looking for full training-type livery or more DIY?


----------



## Little_Grape (2 December 2013)

Thanks for your reply  I am looking for DIY livery with the option of assistance if required (I would probably need my horse bought in for me weekdays as I work until later) will check out Lovelace but think its a little out of the way in bethersden (however I am aware if its nice sometimes it's worth driving a little further!)


----------



## morrismob (2 December 2013)

Hi, I live in Sevenoaks but kids go to school near Lenham, it might be worth having a look thru some local free mags like Pegasus or look in a local tack shop. Birchalls is very near Lenham they might know of some smaller local yards or there is Warmlake Nurseries who sell horse feeds and might know of someone. Good luck


----------



## Ladyinred (2 December 2013)

Message Benson21 and ask if her yard has any vacancies. Its sort of between Blue Barn and Lovelace; and I also know there are several places in the back roads in that area but don't know their names.


----------



## JustMeThen (2 December 2013)

Little_Grape said:



			Thanks for your reply  I am looking for DIY livery with the option of assistance if required (I would probably need my horse bought in for me weekdays as I work until later) will check out Lovelace but think its a little out of the way in bethersden (however I am aware if its nice sometimes it's worth driving a little further!)
		
Click to expand...

Cool, there's another place that's good but they only do full livery and not much turnout... Lovelace is about five minutes closer to Lenham than Blue Barn, I'd say, unless you're coming from the motorway, in which case still only five minutes further! There's Duckhurst Farm too in Staplehurst, also a show centre so they've got two indoor schools which is always a bonus


----------



## Spot_On (2 December 2013)

There were a couple advertised on FB Kent horsey groups... maybe worth a look if you haven't already.


----------



## Little_Grape (2 December 2013)

Thanks for the replies- will have a look in Pegasus and on the Kent groups (and message Benson too!)

Blue barn is a bit further than Lovelace however it's only a mile from where I work! I was at blue barn at the weekend and I was not keen on it as a livery yard. Have emailed Lovelace and will see what they say- adds a bit onto my journey but always worth travelling a little bit further if its a decent yard!


----------



## Nicnac (2 December 2013)

If Chilham isn't too far from you it's a fab yard.  Depends on where you're working.  There are a couple of yards near Charing I've seen as I have an office there but not sure of names of yards.  Worth a drive round there.  Found this ad:
Small, friendly DIY livery yard in Charing, nr Ashford, Kent. 
DIY/Assisted/Full Livery available. 
Large, brick built stables. 
Large, safe and secure post and rail paddocks with water supply. 
New 20x40 manege. 
Feed and tack room. Rug room. 
Large secure barn for storage and hay/bedding. 
Owners on site. 
Call or text - 07790 188934


----------



## Little_Grape (2 December 2013)

Chilham would be a bit far really which is a shame as it is a lovely yard. Thanks- Charing is well located for me- Will give that yard a call tomorrow to see if they have any vacancies


----------

